# What is the best Predator movie?



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Any Predator fans?
which of these is the best Predator movie?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i wasnt much of a fan of the movies but i remember loving the NES game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I loved the first one the second one was alright though.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I picked the first one. The second one seemed to drag about 1/3 of the way in.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Predator, no contest.
I also liked the second one because you got to see more of the pred's weaponry.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

The first one by far.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I picked the first one, but I also liked the second


----------

